# Should you live together during counseling?



## emily93 (May 3, 2011)

Well, that's pretty much my question...Would you recommend continuing to live together while in MC or is it better to live apart? I feel like I could see valid points for both sides, which doesn't end up helping at all.

We get along fine, no fighting or intense tension between us, no screaming or throwing things... but as far as what would work best for the success of our marriage I'm not sure...

Thoughts?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

emily93 said:


> We get along fine, no fighting or intense tension between us, no screaming or throwing things... but as far as what would work best for the success of our marriage I'm not sure...
> 
> Thoughts?


Why do you need MC again? Can you give us more specifics? 

If you get along and there is no constant bickering and physical altercations then yes it might be best to stay together to discuss and reflect on yourselves. Good luck.


----------

